# AquaFlora Plants – 65+ Species $2.99



## baozi2089

AquaFlora Plants - 65+ Species $2.99

Dear Members,

Sick and tired of waiting and scavenging for quality, rare, and affordable plants, I've started a project with the intention to provide healthy, affordable, and popular plant species to all hobbyists.

I have ordered a large variety (65+species) of plants from AquaFlora. As most of you may already known, AquaFlora offers pest free plants grown in sterile tissue containers. However, each container sells for as much as $13. Despite the incredible biomass you get with each container, it isn't very practical from my experience as a lot of it goes to waste and price inhibits my curiosity to try out new plants.

Therefore, I decided to divide each container into 2-3 affordable portions of $2.99.

In the end what you get is:

1.	Superior Quality Plants
2.	Affordable Portions that's well worth your money
3.	Easy access to popular but rare aquatic plants like rare crypts, swords, red stem plants, and lots more (I'm very excited about different flame swords and ludwigia and Rotala species!!)

Since this project is started and run by forum members, we really appreciate any comment or feedback to help make it better!

Sincerely,
Baozi2089

I've made a website for pictures of these plants and facilitate payments:
www.natureaquaria.com

Payment Options
1.	Online: to reserve & secure your plants you could process the payment through the website and then arrange a pick up

2.	Off-line at pick up: plants cannot be reserved for more than one day for this method. Stock information will be updated on the site automatically, but it is best to call and confirm on the day of pick-up. We will reserve the plants for that day only.

Location

Location for pick up is right now at North York at M2M 3C6. Check out www.natureaquaria.com for more contact information and we can arrange a pick up date.

Shipping

The point of the website is to make more members accessible to quality plants, so shipping will be made as affordable as possible!
The shipping option on the website will be enable soon, as we are still working out a few details.

In the meantime, shipping is done per request. Contact us on the forum, through the website (Toll free number on the site) BEFORE placing your payment with your location and we'll be happy to arrange shipping for you.

Stock & Availability

The stock information will be updated automatically on the website. But don't be discouraged if the plant you want is out of stock. We will try to have new shipments every week so that you don't have to wait long to get "that plant"!

Plant List:

Please check out the website for pictures and more information about them

Alternanthera reneickii - pink: undemanding vibrant pink to red I like it a lot
Alternanthera reneickii - purple: low maintenance, grows slower and more compact than the pink variant
Ammannia gracilis: beautiful pink plant, very excited about trying it out!
Anubias barteri var nana: toughest boy in the plant kingdom!
Anubias barteri var nana - petite: GOLD of nano tanks
Bacopa Caroliniana: by far the most interested plant out of bacopa species, the top leaves will turn gold/orange!
Bacopa myriophyloides
Cardamine lyrata: undemanding, very versatile plant. Resembles grape vine IMO can be used as space fille. 
Ceratopteris thalictroides: hardy plants, undemanding, fast growing nutrient mop. I love the leaf structure; it is a great filler for bigger aquariums.
Cryptocoryne becketii - petchii
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne nurii: one of my favourite crypts. Small, metallic red/brown look, great low maintenance foreground/midground plant!
Cryptocoryne Parva: smallest crypt species, thick, elegant, rich green leaf structure.
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne wendtii - brown
Cryptocoryne wendtii - green
Cryptocoryne wendtii - Mi Oya
Cryptocoryne wendtii - Tropica
Cryptocoryne X willisii
Didiplis diandra (Peplis diandra): orange plant with skinny leaves
Echinodorus Aflame: very rare and interesting sword plant. Will turn dark purple under good lighting, really one of a kind! I'm looking forward to mess around with it, lol.
Echinodorus bleheri: good old amazon sword!
Echinodorus cordifolius Tropica Marble Queen: The name says it all, beautiful, beautiful leave pattern!
Echinodorus Ozelot: another beautiful sword plant with brown/orange markings on the leaf
Echinodorus Parviflorus: one of the smaller, undemanding, green sword species
Echinodorus Red Flame: red marking on leaves, resembles open flames! One of my favourites!
Echinodorus rigidifolius: Interesting sword with leaves skinny at bottom but broadens at top.
Eleocharis montevidensis: Giant Hairgrass
Eleocharis parvula: dwarf hairgrass, moderately demanding carpeting plant, needs finer substrate in my experience.
Eleocharis Vivipara: Normal hairgrass, a bit taller than dwarf version.
Eriocaulon setaceum: cousin of the highly sought after eriocaulon cinereum, with finer leaves.
Glossostigma elatinoides: great fast growing, high light carpeting plant seen in lot of ADA scapes, slightly bigger leaf structure than the famous HC.
Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba: HC! Dwarf baby tear. Gorgeous carpeting plant for nano tanks.
Heteranthera zosterifolia: star grass, name says it all!
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides: similar in appearance to cardamine lyrata, but different growth characteristics. Seen in a lot of ADA scapes, as carpets.
Hydrocotyle verticillata: mushroom appearance, very cute looking plant in clusters. Undemanding, my oto cats like to spawn on its under surface.
Hygrophila corymbosa - Angustifolia: all hygrophila species are great for larger aquariums
Hygrophila corymbosa ''Compact''
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'
Hygrophila difformis: the famous water wisteria, very unique leaf structure
Juncus repens: easy grass like plants that will turn orange at the tip. Interesting plant
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis: the famous microsword/cobra grass, leave structure resembles a "pissed off" cobra with neck up. Low demand carpeting plant but does not appreciate temperatures above 27C.
Lilaeopsis macloviana: very interesting plant, got air sacs inside it; allowing it to stay upright even in strong currents.
Lilaeopsis mauritiana: even less demanding than microword. Finer leaves and grows slower but will carpet.
Lomariopsis lineate
Ludwigia & Rotala Species: My favourite families of stem plants, lot of beautiful red species like Ludwigia repens Rubin or Rotala Macranra
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca)
Rotala ssp. 'Colourata'
Rotala wallichii
Lysimachia nummularia Aurea: GOLDEN creeping jenny. Robust light green and golden coloured leaves. Great mid ground plant.
Myriophyllum tuberculatum: gorgeous orange plant with fine branching, needle like leaves. I'm definitely going to try some myself.
Nesaea crassicaulis: beautiful red plant when grown in high light and nutrient rich conditions. I'll see how it does in my high tech tank.
Pogostemon helferi: also known as downoi, beautiful and interesting stem plant.
Pogostemon stellata (Eusteralis)
Potamogeton crispus
Ranalisma rostrata: rare, grass like carpeting plant
Tonina ssp. 'Belem': very unique looking plant, great in slightly acidic water. If you run CO2 that won't be a problem. I've been wanting to try it for a while now!
Tonina ssp. 'Manus'


----------



## Exquizique

What a great idea!!! Wish you were closer to where I am. Kudos for organizing something like this!!


----------



## baozi2089

I ship as well. It's just that shipping now has not been opened on the site. Let me know. Thanks for the support!!!

In the meantime, shipping is done per request. Contact us on the forum, through the website (Toll free number on the site) BEFORE placing your payment with your location and we’ll be happy to arrange shipping for you.


----------



## Exquizique

baozi2089 said:


> I ship as well. It's just that shipping now has not been opened on the site. Let me know. Thanks for the support!!!
> 
> In the meantime, shipping is done per request. Contact us on the forum, through the website (Toll free number on the site) BEFORE placing your payment with your location and we'll be happy to arrange shipping for you.


Thanks! This being my first tank i'm not quite ready yet for some of the more exotic/interesting plants, but will definitely keep you guys in mind when i upgrade/expand 

In the meantime, I'm looking for plain java moss, which seems impossible to find ... don't think you guys have it in stock either ...


----------



## baozi2089

First tank! Must be exciting. Sorry we don't have java moss in stock. However, in my personal CPD tank I do have a bunch. If you ever drop by downtown Toronto. Let me know and I can give you some. 

Cheers


----------



## Exquizique

baozi2089 said:


> First tank! Must be exciting. Sorry we don't have java moss in stock. However, in my personal CPD tank I do have a bunch. If you ever drop by downtown Toronto. Let me know and I can give you some.
> 
> Cheers


Awesome!! I go downtown perhaps 1-2 times a year lol, but do know someone who works downtown who would probably be happy to pick some up for me from you  Won't be until Tuesday and after next week though ... whereabouts in downtown are you? And I would be more than happy to pay for the Java Moss, no problem


----------



## baozi2089

I'm near college subway station. Java moss is cheap, don't worry about it. I don't have a LOT but I can definitely give you a golf ball size to start! IMO the beauty of this hobby is watching your plant grow into your own aquarium, lol.

Cheers


----------



## Exquizique

baozi2089 said:


> I'm near college subway station. Java moss is cheap, don't worry about it. I don't have a LOT but I can definitely give you a golf ball size to start! IMO the beauty of this hobby is watching your plant grow into your own aquarium, lol.
> 
> Cheers


I'm very grateful and much appreciated  Let me speak to my friend to see if he would mind picking up some for me sometime next week, and if he's fine with it, i'll send you a PM to arrange a time 

Is that the reason why I can't find any for sale anywhere? Because it's so cheap that no one wants to sell it for so little profit? lol Just kidding ...


----------



## baozi2089

I'm not quite sure, but one of the reason it might be that it grows pretty fast and almost impossible to get rid of, a bit like duckweed. I've never seen my LFS menagerie selling it. Got mine from a generous member. My shrimp and fries love it!

Yea, let me know. Glad I could help.


----------



## baozi2089

Bump for the day. The option of buying the entire container is added. Plants will continue to grow inside the container vigorously under weak fluorescent lighting. SHIPPING has been opened for Ontario customers due to demand!


----------



## baozi2089

Bump!

Red stem species are going out fast. Only one order of Rotala Macrandra left!

Check out the cool echinodorus (sword) and crypt species too!


----------



## Greg_o

Great selection and quality, these guys are pros.


----------



## baozi2089

Thanks Greg. I'm very glad that you are happy with the plants. Have fun man!


----------



## Greg_o

All packaged and labelled ! Very nice.


----------



## baozi2089

Bump it up!

Order while the weather is warm for SHIPPING!!


----------



## baozi2089

Bump Bump, if you need a lot of the same species, especially for slow growing ones like crypts or carpetting plants, it is more economical to upgrade to the whole container.
Thanks!


----------



## baozi2089

Bump. A member asked me about cichlid friendly species and suggested I post it up for other hobbyists looking to have a planted cichlid tank. Hope it helps!

All the Echinodorus Species: some of the more striking one are listed
Echinodorus 'Aflame' (big plant that's dark purple in colour, one of a kind)









Echinodorus 'Ozelot' (Has orange markings on the leaf, it's one of my favourite)









Echinodorus 'Red Flame' (like the name says, the leaf pattern resembles an open flame!)








Echinodorus cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen' (another sword plant with great pattern)









Echinodorus rigidfolius (great looking back ground sword, skinny stem with broad leaf at the top, provides good contrast.)









For the* hygrophilla species* I would recommend:
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'(check out the pictures, dark green, some leafs will have orange markings with good light, rare but hardy species, more interesting than the common green hygrophilla species, Ima swap mine with this kind)









Hygrophila corymbosa ''Compact'' (grows low and very compact, good midground combo with the siamensis 53B)









Other species:
Foxtail - Myriophyllum tuberculatum (awesome looking red plant!)









Water sprite









Water Wisteria


----------



## baozi2089

Bump, bump, bump!


----------



## bobby

Just put in an order. 
Love the website, and how you are so close to me . 
Can't wait to see how my order turns out!


----------



## baozi2089

Still some nice plant species left!


----------



## pyrrolin

Wow, huge selection, great prices, I hope you guys are advertising nationally


----------



## Guest

pyrrolin said:


> Wow, huge selection, great prices, I hope you guys are advertising nationally


actually, just go here http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/ this where they come from. Get a bunch of friends together, make up a company name and buy 50 tubs or so and get an even cheaper price. Soon you too can start your own online aquarium plant company.


----------



## baozi2089

pyrrolin said:


> Wow, huge selection, great prices, I hope you guys are advertising nationally


Thanks for the support! We are glad members find the service helpful!


----------



## baozi2089

Bump for the week!


----------



## chinamon

baozi2089 said:


> Bump Bump, if you need a lot of the same species, especially for slow growing ones like crypts or carpetting plants, it is more economical to upgrade to the whole container.
> Thanks!


what is the difference between "regular" and "whole container"?


----------



## baozi2089

chinamon said:


> what is the difference between "regular" and "whole container"?


Good question, lot of members have asked that. Whole container is at least 3 times the biomass if not more.

For example, I actually counted, in one container of rotala macrandra, there are around 40, 4 inch stems.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## baozi2089

Bump for new year!


----------



## blackblack

Is it possible to do pickups from you guys downtown?


----------



## baozi2089

Sorry, pick up from North York only atm. We also ship, shipping is 15 and gets lower the more you spend. Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## baozi2089

New Shipment coming in thursday. Lot of plants in stock. As well as some new species such as UG, masilea quadrofolia (dwarf water clover), pogostemon helferi (downoi)!

We encourage the purchase of whole tubs as it really makes stocking a lot easier for us, without the high rate of contamination with splitting. IMO getting the whole tub is a really good deal, the amount of plants in one tub is VERY NICE!

Thanks for all the support so we can keep this going!

Cheers
NatureAquaria


----------



## baozi2089

Bump, new shipments came in and are going out fast. HC, Hair grass, crypt nurri, UG only 1 left in stock.


----------



## baozi2089

weekly bump.......www.natureaquaria.com


----------



## baozi2089

Bump for the week.


----------



## baozi2089

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp!


----------

